# May 24th from 6-8 PM MDT Beethoven Extravaganza



## catherinethegreat21

Info:
date/time: May 24th from 6-8 PM MDT
Place: Online(https://www.concertwindow.com/208403-catherine-violin)
Ticket info/buy: https://www.concertwindow.com/208403-catherine-violin; TICKETS ARE ONLY 1.00 USD each
Other info: Kid Friendly, 
Set
Beethoven Violin Concerto op 61
Beethoven Violin Sonata No. 10


----------



## catherinethegreat21

Can't wait for Friday! *goes off to "Violin" Exercise*


----------



## catherinethegreat21

Concert today! in about four hours...


----------

